# General beekeeping > Starting out >  Low temperature (inspections)

## rr.oleszek

Dear Friends

I have started my adventure with bees last year.  How I should do, an inspections if temperature is so low?

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

----------


## fatshark

You shouldn't need to inspect this early in the season (in the majority of the UK at least). If something is wrong it's too early to fix it.
In mid-season, if it's a cold/cool day you can try inspecting quickly and with minimal disturbance, or - better still - leave it for a warmer day.
Several of my colonies didn't get checked until early/mid-May last year.

----------


## alancooper

> How I should do, an inspections if temperature is so low?


My rule of thumb - wait for a calm, day with "shirt-sleeve weather" (about 15 C) - and enjoy.

----------


## alancooper

Wait for a shirt-sleeve day and enjoy. Calm, sunny and about 15 Centigrade.

----------


## fatshark

I think that was June the 11th, 2012.

----------

